# Knowing what to look for in a pup with show potential



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am in a situation where I am in the market for a puppy with show potential. The purpose of this dog is to experience the show scene. I am brand new to showing. I have located appropriate classes to get started and my breeder is willing to work with me one on one. My current three are from the same reputable breeder who has proven show success. I am selecting a puppy eventually from this breeder. She has earned my trust and we have developed a friendship. My breeder has been keeping her eye out for a puppy that might be right for me. She had a litter born this weekend with a puppy she has gotten me excited about. Realistically, we know it is way too early but I am first in line for her assuming she pans out in the 8-10 week mark. She is from champion lines on both both sides (her sire is a current champion). Her Dam has 31 champions in her pedigree and her sire had over 50 in his pedigree. Hence she has good genes and she is expected to be 4.0-4.5 pounds. She is white and fawn with black sabling. My question is what are the points you should be looking for in an 8-10 week old puppy? I have a very good relationship with my breeder but still I want to make sure I know as much as possible. My list so far is below:

Height/length ratio
Tail set
Top line
Head shape
Muzzle length (snout)
Confidence/personality

Finally- I am fully aware there are no guarentees but is 8-10 weeks the point you can get a pretty good idea of their adult shape/conformation? 

Thanks. I have no super high hopes for success (at least initially) but starting with a dog with right potential is critical.

Here's a picture of her. Love her symmetrical markings.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lynda, I certainly can't help you with any of your questions, but she is beautiful. Is she smooth coat?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Lynda, I certainly can't help you with any of your questions, but she is beautiful. Is she smooth coat?


Oh no, she is a long coat! They just look like smooth coats when born (-: I know everyone is different but I adore the long coats!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know a thing, but I sure enjoy looking at the precious tiny mites.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd go with the breeders suggestions.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I'd go with the breeders suggestions.


I like that suggestion....it takes me off the hook and I do trust her. So right now this is her suggestion. Time will tell though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I totally agree, the breeder will know her lines and how they develop. Having an experienced mentor you can trust is absolutely invaluable and will prevent you making expensive mistakes. When the litter is old enough to view ask her to show you each pups good and bad points so you can compare them. The good points are usually easier to see than the faults. This is so exciting, the babies are adorable.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I totally agree, the breeder will know her lines and how they develop. Having an experienced mentor you can trust is absolutely invaluable and will prevent you making expensive mistakes. When the litter is old enough to view ask her to show you each pups good and bad points so you can compare them. The good points are usually easier to see than the faults. This is so exciting, the babies are adorable.


She lives near me and I have seen the pups already. She has really pegged the the girl with the black around her eyes at this point. I prefer one with some interest in coat pattern as well. I don't think I'd try to jump into this without help and guidance. I feel like have a great opportunity that not everyone has (since she is so close). I hope to go over there on Sunday for more pictures! I'm about ready to sign up for a handling class that starts in January. I am super excited, I never saw my current pups as true puppies.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree...if you trust the breeder I am sure she will be honest with you in what she truely thinks about this girl. 8wks is when we look at the over all balance of the pup as it's suppose to be the time when it's most like what it will be as an adult. Some people wait until 12wks. I would not list any show hopefuls until the 12wk mark as they change SO much. You could add movement to your list. It's hard to tell at 8wks but you will be able to see some things that you DON'T want (such as being "lifty" in the front"). But topline, tailset, muzzle length, head dome & over all balance at that point I'd look at. Sometimes heads & muzzles can change a lot though so that can be subjective at the 8wk mark. 

I have a few videos I'd be happy to show you of my current litter at 8wks I used for assessment? I plan to do another set at 12wks as well but so far they are all looking good for show. If you'd like to see let me know & I can PM you the links... If nothing else it would give you an idea on what to look for at that age.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

MChis said:


> I agree...if you trust the breeder I am sure she will be honest with you in what she truely thinks about this girl. 8wks is when we look at the over all balance of the pup as it's suppose to be the time when it's most like what it will be as an adult. Some people wait until 12wks. I would not list any show hopefuls until the 12wk mark as they change SO much. You could add movement to your list. It's hard to tell at 8wks but you will be able to see some things that you DON'T want (such as being "lifty" in the front"). But topline, tailset, muzzle length, head dome & over all balance at that point I'd look at. Sometimes heads & muzzles can change a lot though so that can be subjective at the 8wk mark.
> 
> I have a few videos I'd be happy to show you of my current litter at 8wks I used for assessment? I plan to do another set at 12wks as well but so far they are all looking good for show. If you'd like to see let me know & I can PM you the links... If nothing else it would give you an idea on what to look for at that age.


Oh I would appreciate that more than you know. Please PM me. My breeder was at a show today and they take a camper. She brought several young litters with her to keep an eye an eye on them since they are very young. I went to the show to watch and I got to see "my" little girl. There is a breeder my breeder works with who was also there (she is from a different part of the same state). She picked up "my" girl, gave her a once over and said "yep I'd keep my eye on this one"? I asked her how she determines which ones to watch and she said "22 years of experience".

Here's some pics from today.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww she is cute.  There isn't much you can tell at this point BUT you can tell a little about head/face potential. She does look pretty.  And of course the markings are nice as well. Looks like a sable & will lighten as she grows? At least from what I can tell looking at the pics. I will message you the links.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Oh I would appreciate that more than you know. Please PM me. My breeder was at a show today and they take a camper. She brought several young litters with her to keep an eye an eye on them since they are very young. I went to the show to watch and I got to see "my" little girl. There is a breeder my breeder works with who was also there (she is from a different part of the same state). She picked up "my" girl, gave her a once over and said "yep I'd keep my eye on this one"? I asked her how she determines which ones to watch and she said "22 years of experience".
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pics from today.



Your new potential baby is so pretty. I just adore longcoats and white chi's with unique markings 😊. I truly hope everything works out for you with this little beauty. Also I am excited for you to finally have a chi as a pup. Can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Your new potential baby is so pretty. I just adore longcoats and white chi's with unique markings 😊. I truly hope everything works out for you with this little beauty. Also I am excited for you to finally have a chi as a pup. Can't wait to see her grow up.


Thank you so much! I do hope she becomes "the" pup!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Because I haven't been around for very long and I have no idea... did this end up being the pup you got and if so, which one is she in your siggy?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

She is beautiful, I find it hard to distinguish the show qualities when they are this young. Maybe there's someone that could visit the puppy with a good insight and advise you?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tiny little Jewel.... she has come so far... from the tiny little handful to the gorgeous lady she is today..... :love4:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG I thought this was a new thread and it wasn't until I was thinking this out looks exactly like jewel :laughing5: but wow even when she was teeny tiny she was still gorgeous!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought maybe it was her from trying to match up the pup to the siggy pictures but wasn't sure! Trying to learn everyone's babies!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This is Jewel. She will one year on September 28th. I can't beleive it. She is on her way to her championship and has gotten one of her majors. She needs another major win and to finish out her single points. It's been a fun and educational year!


----------

